# Seiko 6138 Crown/Stem Where To Find One



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi all I am just wondering if any of you tinkerers would know where I can get a crown with stem for a seiko 6138 I have posted a WTB but no luck.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Try lob-time on fleabay Andy he might be able to help. I've received a few Seiko parts from him and never had any issues.

Alternatively how about Rich in the Netherlands, he's a top bloke and has helped me out in the past http://thewatchspotblog.com/

HTH and good luck.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Gary

thanks for that I have e mailed Rich and foggy so they might be able to help I have the original crown but the stem has snapped off inside it and i can't think how to get that stem out of the crown:{

Andy


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

andyarmitage said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> thanks for that I have e mailed Rich and foggy so they might be able to help I have the original crown but the stem has snapped off inside it and i can't think how to get that stem out of the crown:{
> 
> Andy


You could try the old alum trick. dissolve one or two teaspoons of alum in some water, about half an inch of water in an old butter tub will do, then plonk the crown with snapped stem in the solution and leave for about a week. you should then be able to pick the old stem out of the crown with a pin, the alum will have speeded up the rusting process, so with the stem being ferrous and the crown being stainless (non-ferrous) all that is left of the snapped stem is brown sludge which is very easy to remove.

hope this helps


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for your Alum tip do you think it will work it sounds interesting where do I get this Alum from as I am not familiar with it?

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

andyarmitage said:


> Thanks for your Alum tip do you think it will work it sounds interesting where do I get this Alum from as I am not familiar with it?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Andy


Hello Andy

your local chemist/drugstore should have it, it's very cheap as well. It's an old clock repairers trick for removing steel broken studs from brasss clock parts and as the crown will be stainless steel on your watch and the stud a ferrous type of steel the method should work just fine, jut remeber to patient as it takes a good few dayss to work.

good luck with it


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Wookie,

I have just read about it on a forum and apparently it's very hard to find in the UK! and is expensive, hopefully this might be an old post and things have changed.

Andy


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

hello

just found this

http://www.7wells.co.uk/alum-95-p.asp

it costs a fiver including delivery, there are larger tubs on ebay for about Â£7 but make sure you choose "Aluminium Potassium Sulphate" and not "aluminium sulphate " they are not the same thing

wookie


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Wookie i will give it a go it all sounds a bit like something only Dr Who would be able to do :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Wookie

i've just had two 6138's apart to re-fit hands, the crowns have tiny rubber O-rings, would the Alum damage them or would the crown + O-ring be submersed as one??

regards, John


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

johnbaz said:


> Wookie
> 
> i've just had two 6138's apart to re-fit hands, the crowns have tiny rubber O-rings, would the Alum damage them or would the crown + O-ring be submersed as one??
> 
> regards, John


I would remove them, although I've no idea whether alum degrades rubber. It's not much of a job to remove them so i would not take the chance unless they were old and needed renewing anyway.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

You've probably already checked but in case you haven't - have a look on fleabay.com as opposed to fleabay.co.uk. I've just been on there and there's quite a few stems and winders etc. Might be worth a quick look. I was checking it out with "Seiko Chrono" in the search box.

Hope this is of some use. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------

